# New england??



## new rv (Mar 20, 2013)

Am planning a trip to New England this summer for probably 10 days.  Any ideas on itinerary?  Would prefer traveling up the coast.  Thanks!


----------



## dfedora (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't know what your intrests are but Lots of history in the Boston area look up the FREEDOM TRAIL walk. Take a train or subway into the city not the rv for parking issues. Route 1 very scenic north of Boston into Maine. Cape cod south of Boston Beaches ect.  Mountains in Vermont ,New Hampshire ect.


----------



## vanole (Mar 20, 2013)

As a former New Hampshirite you can't go wrong in New England.  Personally I think Vermont is the most scenic state.  If you can give me an idea of your interests might be able to assist.

If coastal travel is your goal RI is nice around Newport, Mass Cape Cod or North of Boston Salisbury.  Like Defedora said if history Boston, Quincy area is a definite must.  Boston much like Pittsburgh Pa is campground challenged and your best be would be Normandy Farms or if you have access to Military installations Hanscom FAMCAMP is doable.  For Maine Acadia NP is a winner.

If interested in NH or Vermont give me a shout and I will help you out.


----------



## toyzrus (Mar 21, 2013)

Got a question, how come no one mentions Gloucester Mass when talking about the coast? Spent 4 days there last summer and stayed at Cape Ann Campground out front wouldn't recommend up top in back at all but we had a great time there, no tourist trap pressure and a lot to see in that area. Going back next year to see all we missed.


----------



## ShrinkPA (Oct 20, 2018)

vanole said:


> As a former New Hampshirite you can't go wrong in New England.  Personally I think Vermont is the most scenic state.  If you can give me an idea of your interests might be able to assist.
> 
> If coastal travel is your goal RI is nice around Newport, Mass Cape Cod or North of Boston Salisbury.  Like Defedora said if history Boston, Quincy area is a definite must.  Boston much like Pittsburgh Pa is campground challenged and your best be would be Normandy Farms or if you have access to Military installations Hanscom FAMCAMP is doable.  For Maine Acadia NP is a winner.
> 
> If interested in NH or Vermont give me a shout and I will help you out.


----------

